
Ask HN: How many messaging apps do you use? - peterschroeder
I use Slack, Intercom, WhatsApp, Facebook Messenger, Social Media DM&#x27;s, Kik, WeChat, Hipchat, Telegram, Snapchat, Instagram Stories, and 5 different emails.<p>Total - 20+<p>What about you??
======
chintan39
We use zoro.im at out work

~~~
seonirav
I use Whatsapp, Facebook Messenger, Snapchat and Instagram Stories. I have
also heard about zoro.im few weeks ago, I tried it in my phone and I must say
the App is really Cool !!

~~~
peterschroeder
Sounds like you use a lot of apps! I haven't tried zoro.im, but you convinced
me I need to!

